# Corsair H80 mit P6T Deluxe v2 mit RV-01



## Arda (1. August 2011)

Hallo habe einen waku geschenkt bekommen hat irgend jemand fieleicht mit dieser zusammen stellun erfahrung und wissen hoffe bin hier im richtigen fforum

mein mainboard und geheus P6T Deluxe v2 mit RV-01 .

es geht um ein Corsair H80!


danke schon im vorraus für  antwort und wissen


----------



## Malkolm (1. August 2011)

Was genau ist denn deine Frage?
Die H80 ist mit dem LGA1366 kompatibel und findet sicherlich einen Platz im RV-01.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2011)

Entweder
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html
oder
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/67487-wakue-case-liste-ii.html

Je nachdem, ob es hier um die Kühlung oder das ins-Gehäuse-passen geht (was bei der aber nie ein Problem sein sollte).


----------

